# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Borstkast, ribben en middenrif >  man: levenslang al last van borst

## merijnpeters

Beste forumleden,

Laat ik me eerst even voorstellen, ik ben merijn, ben 17 jaar en zolang ik al weet heb ik last van mijn beide borsten. ik heb er al last van wanneer ik mijn deken op mn borsten heb liggen of bijvoorbeeld een autogordel om heb. Tijdens mijn geboorte heb ik mijn beide sleutelbeenderen gebroken, ik was een groot kind, haha. toen ik rond mijn 5e het met mijn moeder over deze klacht had, zijn we naar de huisarts gegaan en die dacht dat ik het Kidd Syndroom had omdat mijn concentratie destijds ook slecht was. Door mijn geboorte zijn mijn schouders ook te ver naar voren gaan staan waardoor ik tussen mn 10e en 12e om de aantal maanden naar de osteopaat moest om de boel weer recht te laten drukken. Nu ben ik 17 en heb ik nog steeds last van deze klacht en zal ik graag willen weten hoe jullie hierover denken. ik hoop dat er is een keer een eind aan kan komen.

Merijn

----------


## merijnpeters

Het gaat trouwens niet echt om een pijn, ik voel geen steken ofzo, maar het voelt gewoon heel irritant aan. dat gevoel is niet echt te omschrijven

----------

